# Bucket truck rent



## STLfirewood (Aug 12, 2011)

I broke a piece on my towable boom. I have a friend that is going to rent me his bucket truck to finish a tree. He told me to just take care of him and didn;t tell me a price. It's about a 5yr old chipper dump bucket combo. I'm just using the truck not the chipper or dump. My question is what do you guys think would be a fair anount to pay for a 1-day rental. I want to be able to use it again if needed in the future.

Thanks Scott


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I broke a piece on my towable boom. I have a friend that is going to rent me his bucket truck to finish a tree. He told me to just take care of him and didn;t tell me a price. It's about a 5yr old chipper dump bucket combo. I'm just using the truck not the chipper or dump. My question is what do you guys think would be a fair anount to pay for a 1-day rental. I want to be able to use it again if needed in the future.
> 
> Thanks Scott


 

As much as you can possibly give him. I wouldn't rent my bucket to anyone so you're buddy is being extremely understanding IMO. If I were you, I'd base his payment on how much I made that day.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 13, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> As much as you can possibly give him. I wouldn't rent my bucket to anyone so you're buddy is being extremely understanding IMO. If I were you, I'd base his payment on how much I made that day.


 
Totally agree with this.


----------



## ozzy42 (Aug 13, 2011)

Depends on the mutuality of the friendship.
I have a friend I have helped out on jobs,loaned him things and vise versa.Beacuse it has worked both ways we try to keep the monetary part low to help each other out.

A mere aquaintence??? Different story.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 13, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I broke a piece on my towable boom. I have a friend that is going to rent me his bucket truck to finish a tree. He told me to just take care of him and didn;t tell me a price. It's about a 5yr old chipper dump bucket combo. I'm just using the truck not the chipper or dump. My question is what do you guys think would be a fair anount to pay for a 1-day rental. I want to be able to use it again if needed in the future.
> 
> Thanks Scott


 
How about 20 or 25 percent of the job?How much is a good climber cost a day near you? 
The bucket should be worth the same plus about 50 dollars in diesel.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 13, 2011)

You have a good buddy there. I wont let anybody borrow mine, and have had plenty of request. They get mad sometimes, but oh-well. As far as how much to pay them, I would be generous, as next time, he might not be so willing.


----------



## MarquisTree (Aug 13, 2011)

$400-$500. Should agree on an amount before you use it. Everyones idea of what fair is varies. Less assumptions will make it easier to remain friends


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 13, 2011)

MarquisTree said:


> Everyones idea of what fair is varies. Less assumptions will make it easier to remain friends


 
Word


----------



## ATH (Aug 13, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> How about 20 or 25 percent of the job?How much is a good climber cost a day near you?
> The bucket should be worth the same plus about 50 dollars in diesel.


I'd personally go a lot higher than that. I'd be looking to break even on the job and give him all of the profit (or maybe even have to take a loss). You'd be out of luck if he didn't lend it to you and have a ticked off customer to go with it...be glad you are able to complete the work, call it a wash and move on with repaired equipment. At least that is the way I'd see it.

Of course, if you can rent a bucket locally (don't tend to see those for rent), I'd pay him the going rate. The $400-$500 mentioned by MarquisTree sounds a little bit low if I had to guess what a rental yard would charge, but like I said I have never seen a forestry truck at a rental yard.


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 13, 2011)

I went over and met with him today to get the keys. Man those pistol grips are nice. Those buckets are so much faster then my towable. Thanks for the replies. I was thinking in the $400-$500 range. I could complete the job with another towable but it would be difficult. It would cost me $260 to rent the towable. I asked him to do the take down and I would just pay him and his crew. He offered to rent instead. He didn't have any work in the area to make it work. I have subbed the take down on other jobs to him before. He always charged me $250 an hour. That included 2 guys and the bucket truck.

Scott


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 15, 2011)

The numbers I've seen with ownership and operating costs all factored in is about $100/operating/traveling hour.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 15, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> I went over and met with him today to get the keys. Man those pistol grips are nice. Those buckets are so much faster then my towable. Thanks for the replies. I was thinking in the $400-$500 range. I could complete the job with another towable but it would be difficult. It would cost me $260 to rent the towable. I asked him to do the take down and I would just pay him and his crew. He offered to rent instead. He didn't have any work in the area to make it work. I have subbed the take down on other jobs to him before. He always charged me $250 an hour. That included 2 guys and the bucket truck.
> 
> Scott


 
250 an hour you should get the chipper also


----------



## DangerTree (Sep 1, 2011)

lone wolf said:


> 250 an hour you should get the chipper also


 
Bucket truck and operator I charge out at $120 per hour. I then base the job price on other variables such as liability and disposal costs. Additional men $70 per hour per man. The company must make money or it will die. The truck must both pay for it's maintenance and replacement. Or at some point you will have to borrow money to buy another truck( not a good business model ). Therefore, $ 450 per day for the truck sound s fair but the guy you rented the truck from makes nothing for the trouble.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 2, 2011)

ATH said:


> I'd personally go a lot higher than that. I'd be looking to break even on the job and give him all of the profit (or maybe even have to take a loss). You'd be out of luck if he didn't lend it to you and have a ticked off customer to go with it...be glad you are able to complete the work, call it a wash and move on with repaired equipment. At least that is the way I'd see it.
> 
> Of course, if you can rent a bucket locally (don't tend to see those for rent), I'd pay him the going rate. The $400-$500 mentioned by MarquisTree sounds a little bit low if I had to guess what a rental yard would charge, but like I said I have never seen a forestry truck at a rental yard.


 

Rental yard near me in MA rents a super clean rear mount 60ft LR3 on a newer ford chassis for $350 a day FYI.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Rental yard near me in MA rents a super clean rear mount 60ft LR3 on a newer ford chassis for $350 a day FYI.


 
Where the hell you been, bro?


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 2, 2011)

Pay him what a rental would cost. Anymore and you have to ask, 'why didn't I just rent from a rental place..." You said the job would be difficult with a towable so, perhaps the use of the truck would be worth a bit more than the rental of another towable for a day. Around here, a 50' towable rents for $350/day so I think the others are on track with $400-$500 if the truck makes the job easier for you.

FYI - Best way to maintain a friendship is to leave his stuff alone. Wars have been waged over much less than a cracked boom or burnt clutch...

AP


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 2, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Where the hell you been, bro?


 
Got your email, I'll tell you all about it in my response LOL. it's been a long summer.... Glad to hear you killed it this season!


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 2, 2011)

Blake,

Since you 'killed it' this year, are you ready to trade that piece of junk mt50 in on a shiny new (almost) mt52 and some cool new attachments that will help you to make even more money...? 

I mean come on - do you really want to do another oil change on that beast? : )

glad to hear someone's keeping busy - I got about 3 phone calls in august. crappy economy finally hit SD. Wife's never been happier though - got me working on all kinds of honey-do projects around the house... man, I can't wait for fall pruning to kick into gear!


----------



## husabud (Sep 2, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Rental yard near me in MA rents a super clean rear mount 60ft LR3 on a newer ford chassis for $350 a day FYI.


 
What's their number? I cannot get an Sc 252 for that.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> Blake,
> 
> Since you 'killed it' this year, are you ready to trade that piece of junk mt50 in on a shiny new (almost) mt52 and some cool new attachments that will help you to make even more money...?
> 
> ...


 
Lol. I might just do that, Scott. Gotta put the 50 in the shop again when I get a chance. Baaad hydraulic oil leak near right track. I hadn't realized how bad it was till we got the new dump trailer. Funny how oil shows up more on a metal deck than a wood one that just soaks it up. Just turned over 1000 hours on that little unit too. If you were in town you could probably convince me but the $1500 shipping to do the swap doesn't sit too well with me.


----------



## arbor pro (Sep 2, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. I might just do that, Scott. Gotta put the 50 in the shop again when I get a chance. Baaad hydraulic oil leak near right track. I hadn't realized how bad it was till we got the new dump trailer. Funny how oil shows up more on a metal deck than a wood one that just soaks it up. Just turned over 1000 hours on that little unit too. If you were in town you could probably convince me but the $1500 shipping to do the swap doesn't sit too well with me.



Probably a drive motor seal. Might not be as bad to fix as you think. Worst case scenario is you put in a new drive motor which might run a few hundred bucks.


----------



## ducaticorse (Sep 2, 2011)

husabud said:


> What's their number? I cannot get an Sc 252 for that.


 
PM sent


----------

